# 50% Discount on First FET if Original Transfer Cancelled?



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

I noticed on the Bourn Hall website the following line in the fees section:

_Freeze all embryos: If your IVF treatment is halted for medical reasons prior to transfer of your embryos, necessitating the freezing of the embryos created in the treatment cycle, the cost of the first frozen embryo transfer will be reduced by 50%._

We had EC in which 51 eggs were collected. 21 fertlized and were frozen on day 1 as a transfer would have been dangerous as advised by our consultant. My partner actually did develop OHSS and was in hosptial for a few days. We are hoping to start FET very soon.

I presume that means we are eligible for the discount on our first upcoming FET? If anyone has knowledge or experience of this discuont then I'd be grateful to hear. I'll ask the consultant when we visit to discuss FET next week though.

Thanks
MP


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi MP

Your poor partner, 51 eggs is a huge number, she must have felt very poorly after that. Hope she is better now. The consolation of course is that you end up with a lot of frozen embies, which is great.

Reading the Bourn Hall rule, it definitely sounds like you will be eligible for the discount. 

I also had mild OHSS on our first IVF attempt, and I ended up in hospital for a couple of days too. I was lucky though, as my clinic's policy is not to charge for the ensuing FET, as they see it as part of the original IVF cycle, so we only paid for the full fresh cycle. It is only now, on our 2nd FET, that we are paying for the FET. I'm not sure what is standard practice in clinics though...

Goldy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too would say you are definately eligable for that discount.  I too was in hospital after developing severe OHSS and so had a freeze all.  My FET cycle was also included as part of the original cycle, but we did have to pay for the drugs.  Good luck at your follow up, I hope the FET works for you both


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello again mp - I remember you back when your DP was originally diagnosed with OHSS. 

I'm sure you should get a discount. All our embies were froze due to OHSS and we didn't pay for the FET, just the drugs and also the fee for actually freezing the embies. The reason for that was that we had already paid all the embryology fees for a fresh transfer up front. So if you paid in advance for the transfer part of your fresh cycle then you shouldn't have to pay that again...

Good luck!
Cecilie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello mp,

I remember you from the Jan/feb winter wonders thread.    
I too got a large amount of eggs in my first cycle ~ 45 ~ and my embryos were frozen and luckily for me, my clinics policy was to give a free FET if this happened.  I think you are definatly eligible for the 50% discount, and would contact your clinic to make enquiries.

Good luck   

Marie xx


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

We are visiting Bourn next week to discuss the FET, so I will highlight this discount then. I'll post what they say about it.

Cheers
MP


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck MP!!


----------

